# Moving Back to the US with My Australian Husband?



## brittpinkie (Jun 24, 2013)

I figured this is as good a place to ask as any:

I'm a natural-born American citizen, but I've been living abroad here for the past four years. I'm currently a permanent resident here in Australia (though, obviously have still retained my US citizenship). My husband of two years (been together 5 years in total) is Australian, and we're thinking about moving to the US now. Not sure if this matters, but we actually got married in the US.

I've looked a bit at what I need to do (I believe I need to start with the I-130 form to sponsor him) for him to immigrate, but I was curious if anyone has done the same thing or similar and has an advice? And I have a few general questions:

How long might the process take? Do I need to be in the US first for us to start applying? If not, how can I prove that I'm a sponsor for him, or can I show intent to get employment/housing upon returning to the US? Is the process itself expensive- like what's the general price range for the forms, fees, etc? Is it a hard process? I've already done the reverse so I know how time consuming and expensive these things are (I JUST got my PR in Feb after 2.5 years and lots of money, only to now be moving back, lol...c'est la vie).

Any help is much appreciated. We're both working full time and aren't planning to move tomorrow, per se...but we'd like to know how much time we'll need to get the ball rolling.


----------



## KatieQ (Mar 17, 2014)

I think this link will answer most of your questions:
https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/family/immediate-relative.html#7


----------

